# 2016 fiat 500x not found in uber system?



## 40tywater (Aug 20, 2015)

Just bought a 2016 fiat 500x, under system doesn't recognize it. I went to a local inspection site and they passed it. When it came to uploading my registration they said I had a invalid vin? ????? It's a new car, new model, new everything. .... they said go online to complete (passing the buck) no success ice sent numerous emails no one has gotten back to me. Dose this happen with every new car?


----------



## Stephen (Aug 22, 2014)

This is me trying to view your file.


----------



## 40tywater (Aug 20, 2015)

Stephen said:


> This is me trying to view your file.


----------



## 40tywater (Aug 20, 2015)

Were you able to read it? 
Were you able to read it?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Do they really allow fiats on Uber??? They make a 4 door fiat??

Please check back with us in a few weeks and let us know your ranking. Would like to see how well received it is.

If they have no quality control over a simple thing like a vin #, brings concern about the rest of the car

Thanks


----------



## 40tywater (Aug 20, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Do they really allow fiats on Uber??? They make a 4 door
> Yes they do 500x and the 500l are both for doors


----------



## 40tywater (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes they have a 500x and 500L model....


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

And you can actually for 4 more people in them? Aren't they the size of a Mini Cooper? 

I have a size 15 shoe, not sure my foot would fit in a fiat.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow, that one is pretty big. I had no idea they made them that big.

Your best bet is find an uber office and go in. They'll be able to fix it on the spot for you. That's going to be the fastest way.

Most csr's aren't in the U.S. Anymore and they aren't going to have a clue what you are talking about


----------



## 40tywater (Aug 20, 2015)

Fit like a jeep renegade or liberty


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Depending on your rates and knowing fiat consider yourself lucky


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

A swift wind would blow a Fiat over. I hope you do not work in Oklahoma.


----------



## 40tywater (Aug 20, 2015)

Nope sunny California


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

LO****ingL.
You bought a fiat and even the paperwork is broken...


hahahahaha

sorry.
good luck with your problem...


----------



## 40tywater (Aug 20, 2015)

marketmark said:


> LO****ingL.
> You bought a fiat and even the paperwork is broken...
> 
> hahahahaha
> ...


----------



## 40tywater (Aug 20, 2015)

Didn't get it


----------



## 40tywater (Aug 20, 2015)

Sorry not ringing a bell. ........ I'll Google it later. ....perhaps we can get back to the subject at hand regarding registration? Yeeeeeah. ......


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

40tywater said:


> Sorry not ringing a bell. ........ I'll Google it later. ....perhaps we can get back to the subject at hand regarding registration? Yeeeeeah. ......


Perhaps we can remember this is a public forum, and that your best bet on getting help here is in a active and entertaining thread. Your answer is here:


Optimus Uber said:


> Wow, that one is pretty big. I had no idea they made them that big.
> 
> Your best bet is find an uber office and go in. They'll be able to fix it on the spot for you. That's going to be the fastest way.
> 
> Most csr's aren't in the U.S. Anymore and they aren't going to have a clue what you are talking about


Now it's time to talk about how your car looks like Herman Munster's roller skate. Which is still more helpful than what you will get from your uber csr...welcome to the OC/LA section of the forum


----------



## 40tywater (Aug 20, 2015)

That would make sense if it was green, butttt.... it's not, but keep trying though repetition is the mother of learning just hope your day job isn't being a comedian. ...... because man you suck. ..... lol perhaps you should get in that "Duck Tails" air plane in your avatar and fly away LMBO! FYI duck tails was a cartoon series back in the 90 's Google it since you have so much time on your hands. ....... your soooooo out of your depth clowning with me is not even funny. ...... but then again it is lol.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

40tywater said:


> That would make sense if it was green, butttt.... it's not, but keep trying though repetition is the mother of learning just hope your day job isn't being a comedian. ...... because man you suck. ..... lol perhaps you should get in that "Duck Tails" air plane in your avatar and fly away LMBO! FYI duck tails was a cartoon series back in the 90 's Google it since you have so much time on your hands. ....... your soooooo out of your depth clowning with me is not even funny. ...... but then again it is lol.


I would never try to outclown sombody with a clown car


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> I would never try to outclown sombody with a clown car


UberClown. We can fit twice as many as XL, as long as you don't mind stacking.


----------



## 40tywater (Aug 20, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> I would never try to outclown sombody with a clown car


That one is better


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

40tywater said:


> That one is better


If you don't want to go to uber just pick the closest fiat vehicle on the list and email the correction later. Should get you going. If you go to uber you will be on before you leave


----------



## 40tywater (Aug 20, 2015)

Slow in your city? Not making enough money for that penis pump? To much time on your hands? Live in your mom's basement? I got just the thing for you over the counter troll medicine. ........fast acting long lasting keeps you human for 24 hours give me a address I'll send you some. I've got troll repellent for your family so you won't infect them too.


----------



## 40tywater (Aug 20, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> If you don't want to go to uber just pick the closest fiat vehicle on the list and email the correction later. Should get you going. If you go to uber you will be on before you leave


Don't want any problems with uber I can wait till they respond....... I'll continue to drive for the circus until then.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

40tywater said:


> Don't want any problems with uber I can wait till they respond....... I'll continue to drive for the circus until then.


Not all acceptable cars are on the list, you won't have any trouble which ever way you choose


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

40tywater said:


> Slow in your city? Not making enough money for that penis pump? To much time on your hands? Live in your mom's basement? I got just the thing for you over the counter troll medicine. ........fast acting long lasting keeps you human for 24 hours give me a address I'll send you some. I've got troll repellent for your family so you won't infect them too.


Sure please send mine to

Travis Kolonick
1455 Market St
San Francisco, CA. 94103


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

40tywater said:


> Just bought a 2016 fiat 500x, under system doesn't recognize it. I went to a local inspection site and they passed it. When it came to uploading my registration they said I had a invalid vin? ????? It's a new car, new model, new everything. .... they said go online to complete (passing the buck) no success ice sent numerous emails no one has gotten back to me. Dose this happen with every new car?


Did you ever get this resolved? Were they able to add it to your account? Just wondering if it's allowed, I'm considering getting one and I want to make sure that Uber/Lyft will approve it.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Man just roasting that little Fiat guys lol


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Man just roasting that little Fiat guys lol


It's not even that little. It's only slightly smaller than a CR-V.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

ElectricEliminator said:


> It's not even that little. It's only slightly smaller than a CR-V.


They don't have the best persona that's why it's getting crushed. Seen as a girly car.


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> They don't have the best persona that's why it's getting crushed. Seen as a girly car.


With the right trim and colors it's really not bad at all asthetically.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

ElectricEliminator said:


> With the right trim and colors it's really not bad at all asthetically.


Not my cup of tea but people can drive whatever they want on Uber within their guidelines. I have a 2010 Dodge Caliber. Any smaller car is tough for bigger pax.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Best I can do on short notice. I am pretty sure its a mini cooper but it will have to do for the punchline to the thread..


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Best I can do on short notice. I am pretty sure its a mini cooper but it will have to do for the punchline to the thread..
> 
> View attachment 31251


Anyone over 5'10 and 200lbs in a Fiat

just messin' lol  (but seriously)


----------

